# stingray



## Natalia D Oz

Pueden ayudarme, en el diccionario aparece como pastinaca, pero no lo le encuentro relación con nada que conozca. Saludos


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Natalia D Oz,
Bienvenid@ al foro.
Aquí un imágen de el pez llamado "stingray":
http://www.first-nature.com/fishes/dasyatis_pastinaca.htm

También encontrarás la definición #2 de pastinaca en el diccionario del español www.rae.es .


----------



## sergio11

Creo que en lenguaje popular le decíamos "pez raya".

Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

Aquí está *un hilo anterior* acerca de stingray: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83123

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## cdemetse

What would be the plural of "raya espina" (the best translation I can find for "stingray")??
Thanks!


----------



## zumac

I have heard the stingray referred to as "manta raya".

Saludos.


----------



## cdemetse

OK, thanks. So...how would I give the plural of "manta raya"?


----------



## fsabroso

cdemetse said:


> OK, thanks. So...how would I give the plural of "manta raya"?


Hello:

plural = manta raya*s*

Regrads.


----------



## cdemetse

OK, I'm finishing up this project, so I'm just double checking: the plural of "manta raya" would be "manta rayas" and not "mantas rayas" or "mantas raya"? This article is confusing because it refers to both "sting rays" and "manta rays". What is the difference between the two?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. En cuanto al plural de manta raya, yo diría "mantas raya". Cuando un substantivo hace función de adjetivo, el plural sólo lo hace el substantivo al que califica,
Saludos.


----------



## 3nity

*Singray* se traduce como *mantarraya*, (se escribe junto). 
Por lo tanto, su plural es *mantarrayas*.

*Singray* should be translated as *mantarraya*, (one word). 
Therefore, its plural es *mantarrayas*.

Happy new year!
3


----------



## Jom

cdemetse said:


> OK, I'm finishing up this project, so I'm just double checking: the plural of "manta raya" would be "manta rayas" and not "mantas rayas" or "mantas raya"? This article is confusing because it refers to both "sting rays" and "manta rays". What is the difference between the two?
> Thanks in advance!!



Hello,

Basically the difference between a stingray and a manta ray is the size. A big stingray is about 2 m long while a big manta ray could measure up to nine meters.

I would translate stingray as raya (informal) or pastinaca.

http://peces.anipedia.net/-pez-raya.html


----------



## cdemetse

¡Gracias a todos por su ayuda! ¡Feliz año!


----------

